# Immigration lawyer referral



## NewToMx (20 d ago)

Hello, I'm an American/Canadian looking to move to Mexico. I have spoken to a couple of different immigration lawyers who have told me slightly different things. One, was referred by a large global organization and the other was also a referral, but a smaller outfit with only one immigration lawyer.

I have heard different things about needing to provide a letter from a current out of country employer, and different kinds of evidence. 

Additionally, I have heard different things about real estate investment amounts to become a permanent resident.

Can anyone refer me to some good scrappy lawyers who really know the details and how to navigate the system?

Thanks for your help!


----------

